# I am making....



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

White Chocolate Rasberry cake....Premium White Cake Mix, White Chocolate Frosting Mix & Rasberry Filling....

That is all.:biggrin2:


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 26, 2008)

You just _have_ to touture us don't you? *glares*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*maisy126 wrote: *


> You just _have_ to touture us don't you? *glares*


Ask Rosie about the time I called to tell her I was making triple fudge chocolate cake.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2008)

My mouth is literally watering.. I'm just about drowning in a pool of drool!

YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME! Or I'll cry! :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

Yum! I wish I could eat raspberry! I found out that I am allergic to it a few years ago


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> My mouth is literally watering.. I'm just about drowning in a pool of drool!
> 
> YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME! Or I'll cry! :X


No.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*That would make me cry.*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yum! I wish I could eat raspberry! I found out that I am allergic to it a few years ago


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

Can you have peach?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2008)

Other than the raspberry - it sounds excellent....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Strawberry?*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Other than the raspberry - it sounds excellent....
> 
> Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

*I can but......... *

*:vomit:*

*I can't even stand the smell of peach candles and such...... ewwwwww!*

*I think I'll eat my chocolate bunny! :tongue*

*Ja**deIcing wrote: *


> Can you have peach?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*So triple fudge one for you?*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *I can but......... *
> 
> *:vomit:*
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

ALI!! SHAME ON YOU...making everyone drool...and try to snake you out of a piece...heheheee!

Make me some yummy gooey brownies??


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Only if you are here for when they are done.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> ALI!! SHAME ON YOU...making everyone drool...and try to snake you out of a piece...heheheee!
> 
> Make me some yummy gooey brownies??


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2008)

Please.. if you can't give me a piece, come to my house and cook for me!

And bond my brats! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Only if you are here for when they are done.*
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


Can I take Elvis home with me??????


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Let me think.................*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Only if you are here for when they are done.*
> ...




:no:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> Please.. if you can't give me a piece, come to my house and cook for me!
> 
> And bond my brats! :biggrin2:






I like cooking. All though all I made today was chicken ceaser salad and now the cake.


Oh and I don't drive.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2008)

YES! triple fudge! 

Now I need to bake a cake. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Run along than I am sure the kids would like that.*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YES! triple fudge!
> 
> Now I need to bake a cake. :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

Notin fancy it is just for the two of us.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2008)

The sheer torture.. Oh Ali how dare you!

WAHH! I want cake! :grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

Two layers rasberry in the middle.


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2008)

I am going to go pout and never come back to this thread until you send me a piece .


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2008)

Ali, you would have to add a pic to add to the torture level of these folks, haha.

Looks yummy! I don't really eat sweets anymore, aren't I weird?


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 26, 2008)

Ugh.. That's _no_ fair. :grumpy: That looks sooo good. 


I'm driving myself crazy looking at that picture! ullhair:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2008)

Can I maybe come over and you can feed that cake to me while I am running out the door with Mr. Chibbs in my arms?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Ali, you would have to add a pic to add to the torture level of these folks, haha.
> 
> Looks yummy! I don't really eat sweets anymore, aren't I weird?



Yes torture is fun.

Yes very yummy. No you are not weird cause of that. You are weird due to ALOT of other things. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

*Stop looking.:biggrin2:*

*FallingStar wrote: *


> Ugh.. That's _no_ fair. :grumpy: That looks sooo good.
> 
> 
> I'm driving myself crazy looking at that picture! ullhair:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 27, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Can I maybe come over and you can feed that cake to me while I am running out the door with Mr. Chibbs in my arms?


Yes you can come over, no you can feed yourself but no you can not run out with Mr. Chibbs.


----------

